# wishlist: print module plugin



## Craig M (Dec 7, 2007)

The biggest flaw in lightroom for me is the inability to print to a file.  I send out proof sheets to a lab where they bind them into hard cover books (about 1''-15' pages).  At the moment I have to export jpegs from lightroom and them make proof sheets in photoshop (via the excellent CSX plugin).  I would much rather save time and disk space by only outputing proof sheets.


----------



## chrisben (Dec 8, 2007)

Have you tried Printing to a postscript File printer?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd love the see the same feature too!  I could think of loads of uses for it!

Are you Mac or PC based Craig (a signature would help... )?  There's one called SpoolPilot for Mac, which some have said works well.


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 8, 2007)

If you are on a Mac you can also attach a folder action to the folder in which you save pdfs. It takes a little bit of script editing to add pdfs to the list of formats to convert, but it's not too hard. It is a little harder than directly exporting images though.


----------



## Craig M (Dec 11, 2007)

I am on a PC and I do not have a post script printer.  I hate the fact that work-arounds need to be done at all.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 12, 2007)

Craig, what file type do you need to print to?


----------



## Craig M (Dec 12, 2007)

I make proof books for my wedding clients. I ftp the pages to a book binder to print and bind the pages. Currently I have to export the images, open them up in photo shop and make proof pages (via the excellent CSx script) and then upload them. The same thing goes for 4x6 proofs which I watermark, drop a white border and black keyline, and include the file # in the border. I have to use a script inside of photoshop to do it. I don't print 8''+ proofs on a local printer. It is easier (and far cheaper) to send the files to my lab. It would be nice if I could simply output pages from the print module, which does both of the above automations, without having to create extra files to edit in photoshop.

Outputting to jpeg and or pdf would be great


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 12, 2007)

Can you not print to pdf on Windows?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2007)

rcannonp;46'4 said:
			
		

> Can you not print to pdf on Windows?



Not as part of the operating system Cannon, no.

I've used PrimoPDF and CutePDF in the past to print to PDF on Windows though.  Not sure what the colour management implications would be, off the top of my head, but they install just as another printer, and then ask where to save the file etc.  Might be worth a try.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 13, 2007)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've used PrimoPDF



That's what I use to produce invoices for email to my clients. Of course, there is always the real McCoy if you want PDF.

A quick Google for "Print to JPEG" brought up http://www.zan1'11.com which at $49.95 for a copy looks like a bargain.


----------



## Craig M (Dec 13, 2007)

there are workarounds galore. I would like to see Adobe LR address the need directly by adding a print to file option without having to resort to a work around. I have seen complaints about it long before LR left the beta phase.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 13, 2007)

Craig M;464' said:
			
		

> there are workarounds galore.



I fully agree with you. My point is that the software doesn't do it now and you need it now. How much of your time and angst would buying into a reasonably inexpensive workaround save you today?


----------



## KennethB (Dec 14, 2007)

*Look for CutePDF*

You said you could send PDF files to your printer.  Do a Google search on CutePDF its a free pdf print solution.

Then you can print straight to pdf and upload that to the printer.


----------

